# 59 Racer pair



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2019)

Acquired these on Sunday from the estate of the original owner. White J9 and red K9 were bought new together. What’s really cool to me is they both have early oval script grips in nice condition. I’m keeping the white one for my collection since they’re kind of scare. Both are 19 inch frames. The white Boys models were only made from 59-61.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 1, 2019)

I always thought those were ladies saddles. I mostly see these with taller, riveted saddles like in the '59 catalog. However, I do have another '59 archived with the same saddle, so who knows. That one was a three speed up on CL early September. I like the white ones as well. They sure don't wear well, so hard to find them in great condition. I bet you could polish out most of the knocks on the white one and it would look pretty nice.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 1, 2019)

Nevermind - still up - https://york.craigslist.org/atq/d/spring-grove-vintage-schwinn-racer/6952652435.html


----------

